# A little advice for someone buying a canoe?



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm currently in the market for a Canoe. I have done some research and still would like the input of others before finally purchasing one. I have a small boat that just is too much for solo fishing. I can't stand trailering it, worrying about the batteries and motors, and wether or not it's going to be an easy day on the water. This, mainly, is why I've decided to go to a canoe. 

I want to hear what you all think the best canoe for myself would be. I don't mind paying a good amount for a solid canoe that will last.

The canoe needs to:
-paddle well (I may float hunt the Tusc river behind my house during duck season, but also don't plan on adding a motor to it for fishing)
-handle me and my gear (I'm 6'0" 200lbs, and carry quite a bit of tackle, rods, and other gear with me)
-be accommodating to a possible livewell/baitwell (I use stringers and water baskets as is, but I like the idea of having a baitwell for fishing the bigger waters
-be light (I have a few small ponds/lakes nearby my house that I would like to carry the canoe to. I'm in good shape so shouldering it and walking it 1/2 mile isn't much compared to what I've done duck hunting with my jon boat)


The last thing that I want in the canoe is for it to be small enough that it will be easily loaded and unloaded from the top of my truck, but also big enough that on the occasional day where my girlfriend can join me on the water she has enough room to be comfortable and not complain after 2 hours. Lol.


If anyone has any input on any of this stuff, or ideas I may be missing or off-base on, please share! I'm new to canoeing, but not to boating.


Thanks everyone!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I had two canoes at one point, and got tired of loading them in my truck, I switched to a Jackson cuda kayak. It's more stable than my canoe was lol. I love my kayak! My better canoe was an old town, can't remember the model. It was 14' and it had flip up back seats and drink holders. It was a good canoe and I think I purchased it new on sale for like $599. I'll have to look up the name and post a pic


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I considered a kayak, but I would like the canoe for the sake of being able to bring my girlfriend along. Also, I have an affinity for things that are classic, and what's more simplistic and timeless than a canoe?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Found it lol. This was a great canoe. I built a motor mount for it and had a 50 pound thrust trolling motor on it and it moved pretty good. I also had outriggers on it so I could stand up and Bowfish comfortably. Took many river camping trips with that thing.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Thank you! How was the weight of the boat?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

It wasn't too horribly bad. I made it bad by adding trolling motor and two deep cycle marine batteries lol.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I have 2 group 29 batteries in my little tin boat, and it's a nightmare. I can imagine it made it bad Lol.

One thing I forgot to mention originally, I will also use this as a transport boat for duck hunting. That's about the only thing I do besides breathe and eat come fall, so it needs to be able to move me there. I've found I hunt a lot of smaller ponds as well that would be nice to have a boat to carry to like a smaller canoe because my chokes on my gun let me really reach out and poke the birds far enough out I can't get to them in waders.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

I'd consider the Jackson Big Tuna, great kayak for 2 persons and meets everything else, just a little pricey but a great kayak.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

do you think that 2 people could efficiently stand in it fine? (We're both used to standing in a 1432 jon if that's even remotely comparable) Also, when solo fishing, what would happen with the other seat not being used..I could imagine that it would be a pain going over the seat to get to something I needed that was up front or in the rear...


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Exactly my thought at as well! Get you one of the camo versions and it would be a great solo craft, or tandem duck hunting machine! Only downside is weight!


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

When in solo mode you just put in one seat where you want it. Also in tandem you have choices of how to sit, even looking at each other. Hmm, I guess 2 could stand in it if your both steady enough.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

2 people standing in any paddle craft sounds ambitious. I'm not saying it can't be done, but with shifting weight at different intervals, moving water and other variables, I think it's a very difficult thing. You also don't want it to be too heavy. Um, I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

I use to stand with a buddy in a canoe and any shift was sketchy at times.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

For your weight, size, stability, carrying capacity, etc., I think you might be looking at an aluminium canoe. Have you looked at Sportspals? http://www.bwmarineproducts.com/canoes.htm


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Sports pal is actually what I'm drawn to, a lot..... they're so classic looking and light Enough I could really toss it around lol. I just was weary about the price tag for thin aluminum. Though I saw a used camo one on here for 350 yesterday! Lol


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

derekdiruz said:


> Hey everyone, I'm currently in the market for a Canoe. I have done some research and still would like the input of others before finally purchasing one. I have a small boat that just is too much for solo fishing. I can't stand trailering it, worrying about the batteries and motors, and wether or not it's going to be an easy day on the water. This, mainly, is why I've decided to go to a canoe.
> 
> I want to hear what you all think the best canoe for myself would be. I don't mind paying a good amount for a solid canoe that will last.
> 
> ...


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I have had this Sports-pal for a very long time, light,stable and tough.I duck hunted out of it a lot,and fished a lot.Holds a good deal of weight and fishes three with no problems,with a trolling motor and battery.I have not felt comfortable in many of the top Brands being touted as the best,most are made for racing and some other excuse for a canoe,went to Boundary Waters in Minnesota,rented their best canoe and struggled the entire trip.I and others can actually stand up in my Sports-pal and shoot ducks and catch fish.I am biased as you can tell,but there is not a better canoe for the outdoors man.I have never tipped this canoe,and don't be fooled you will get wet in a canoe and probably a kayak too.I have spent many dry day's in my canoe. Good luck in your search I hope this helps.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

If you are new to canoeing but want to fish out of one, then I would advise you to either get a Square-Back, or a yoke that allows you to put an electric motor on it. Canoes are great floating down some peaceful little Michigan river, but you go out by yourself on some big windy lake and it can be a real bitch,especially alone.I owned one for 40 years, fished out of it, hunted ducks , and did alot of swearing. Mine finally gave up the ghost and I swore Id never get another one unless its a square-back.Ive fished and hunted from upper MIchigan to the Gulf of Mexico, Ive fell out of the damn thing more times than I care to remember. Some were laughable, some not so much. For lake fishing Id get a Kayak. You say you have a small boat right now. Dont get rid of it until you test that canoe out a few times.If youre gonna use it to fish lakes, get a big square backed freighter. You wont regret it.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

I've owned a few canoes and I'm pretty rough on them. I float the Tusc. and about every other creek or river in Ohio and Pa.. After years of experimenting I would highly recomend a Coleman 17' Ram-X canoe. We've been through big rocks and rapids, drug it down trails and steps, we have put it to the test. Lots of room and weighs about 80lbs, you can fit 2 people with fishing and camping gear comfortably. The length makes it float high in the water, so we pass through spots where most others have to get out and walk theirs through. They are flexible so they roll right across gravel bars and take rock hits well. There is a reason that a lot of liveries have changed to Ram-X, I personally wouldn't buy anything else. The price is reasonable too.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

While I wouldn't mind a trolling motor sometimes, I mainly fish very small waters [like 100 acres or smaller] and only ever stick to coves and inlets. Even hunting we carried my tin boat through the woods to my spot at west branch, and it would have been easier with a canoe/kayak. I specifically have been looking at the sports pal canoes for being so stable and wide but I think I would lIke something more durable than thin aluminum for float fishing/hunting the tusc behind my house.


----------



## adelmo (Apr 6, 2014)

This sums up my experience with the 14' sportspal as well.

Look for clean used one if you can.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

mcoppel said:


> I use to stand with a buddy in a canoe and any shift was sketchy at times.





crittergitter said:


> 2 people standing in any paddle craft sounds ambitious. I'm not saying it can't be done, but with shifting weight at different intervals, moving water and other variables, I think it's a very difficult thing.


U gotta trust ur buddy has a great sense of balance same as you. I used to fish from a canoe regularly with a friend. We both stood the entire time when we fished. However, we were on flat water. Flowing water may present a few more changes and/or variables.


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

if you get a canoe, get one with some rocker....my wife and i, girlfriend back then borrowed a kevlar canoe from her dad to float and fish a michigan river during the salmon run....it was loaded with hair pin turns the whole way and we must have flipped 4 times in the first mile.....not knowing anything about canoes at the time made for a very wet experience. we eventually shopped around and found a used Old town, camper canoe...plenty wide and floaty enough for two and camping equipment. It was made of Royalex...(sp)....which kept it very light and durable and can be fixed easily.....quieter then an aluminum canoe if that is a concern. I have no problem paddling it solo....kneel in the middle and put some lean into it and it's pretty self correcting. I'm sure there are many newer more stable fishing kayaks on the market but 15 years ago this was pretty much it for me...i do own a sit on top kayak that i have fished out of extensively in the keys and lakes but its solo.....maybe two of those would be fun also.
Good luck and enjoy


----------



## DarbyD (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a 16ft Mad River Explorer with a kneel board in the center. Works great when going solo and can hold 1100 lbs. of stuff. They have a semi "v" hull that is very stable even with my English setter jumping around at dragon flies. Great canoe just not sure they are made anymore. You might want to look into it or check the used (ebay) market.


----------



## Tombo (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm not sure where you are in Ohio, but if close to Columbus, go see Bret at Columbus Kayak. He has a Jackson Big Tuna on display as well as boats from Nucanoe. Both will give you some options.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I'm from canton. But yeah I'd still definitely go down to check it out


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I've had two sports pal canoes and my brother has a 14 ft one for well over 30 years, I sold my first one then years later went up to the factory in Adrian Michigan and picked up a new 12 footer , middle bench for second person , rear bench with side arm motor mount , foam lined floor, dark olive green for hunting, not bad weight for it, not sure of weight right now. Middle bench comes off when by yourself for decoys .well worth the money.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

My only concern with the sports pal is the thin aluminum. Otherwise I've seen a lot of 14ft for sale nearby for cheap so chances are I'll be picking one up. I'd like to blind hunt from it some this fall


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I believe your looking in the right direction with sportpal and maybe misciecraft. I have an old town Stillwater fiberglass. Quiet stable, lightweight but the glass boats can get scratched up on the bottom dragging. I believe the sportpal in the market place had the sit on foam seats so it would be very stable for a shooting platform.


----------



## Sportspal (Mar 15, 2018)

derekdiruz said:


> While I wouldn't mind a trolling motor sometimes, I mainly fish very small waters [like 100 acres or smaller] and only ever stick to coves and inlets. Even hunting we carried my tin boat through the woods to my spot at west branch, and it would have been easier with a canoe/kayak. I specifically have been looking at the sports pal canoes for being so stable and wide but I think I would lIke something more durable than thin aluminum for float fishing/hunting the tusc behind my house.


I bought my sportspal in 1979 I've fished everyyear since it's faded and dented but still a great fishing platform


----------



## Fallfrombetween (Feb 11, 2017)

.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Ultimately, I bought a discovery 119. I loved it, and was offered about 30% more than I paid for it, so I sold it. Turned around and bought another for 30% less. I've had the darn thing since and I love it. I've upgraded boats, but the canoe follows along all summer for fishing, and quite a bit during the winter for hunting. Honestly, I'd guess it's in the bed of the truck 150 days a year. Quite a great investment.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a Mohawk Odyssey that I bought off a member here. It's a solo and just over 14'. Made of the R84/Royalite and comes in at about 44 pounds. I fish out of it in NEO lakes and rivers every single weekend when it's ok to be out. I would tell you to be very wary of heavier boats - one of the biggest advantages of mine is how dang light it is.

There is (was as of last night) an Old Town solo on Akron CL for $500. Looks to be in great shape and is about 12' and ~40lbs. I'd look really hard at something like that.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

The kaynoe, posted on cl for 500, is the exact boat i currently own. Great boat 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I had an Olde Town sq. stern 12', it was made of some sort of Kevlar type material ... cranky knees won't let me get in and out of or sit for any length of time in one any more ... it was something like 44" wide and very stable .. it's nice to transport and relatively easy to get on and off your vehicle, I could do it alone, but there's not a lot of room in a 12' for 2 regular size people with gear ... I had a Minn Kota and battery, the bait box, tackle box, and cooler were minimal size (the cooler barely held a 6 pack ) but me and another guy were feeling kind of cramped, you won't be stretching your legs much ... I'd recommend at least 14' long, and if you plan on using a motor, whether electric or gas, the sq. stern is a very nice feature ... those side motor mounts never gave me a warm and fuzzy feeling along with taking up valuable space to mount and they always seem to be in the way when you're fishing


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You guys DO realize this post is three years old, right?


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> You guys DO realize this post is three years old, right?


laugh got to admit, I didn't look, just answered something that popped up  if he's still looking maybe it'll be helpful


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

Nope. Not looking anymore lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Then there is me who has been looking for a kayak for about 3 years! lol


----------



## Sportspal (Mar 15, 2018)

I guess will have to call this the thread that just won't die o well I'm enjoying it lol


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> Then there is me who has been looking for a kayak for about 3 years! lol


Were you "taken", or was it amnesia?--Tim


----------

